# My first proper setup



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

This is my first 'real espresso setup after years of using a Delonghi B2C machine. For ages my work setup of an Aeropress and an Aergrind have outperformed my home equipment... no longer, haha!

So far I'm on a Rocket Appartamento and (as of today) a Eureka Mignon. That's just a temporary grinder... I have a Niche on order.

Coming soon, I have a naked portafilter, competition basket and tamper on their way. I think my tamping is the weak link in my chain at the moment, so hopefully this will help my isolate my shortfalls and sort it out.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic! Congrats on getting all set up - enjoy your coffee


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Fantastic! Congrats on getting all set up - enjoy your coffee


Thanks! My partner used to work in a popular high street coffee shop when she was a student. She's reliably informed me that I have 'Costa hands'... i.e. I've pulled so many experimental shots today that my hand stink of coffee grinds, no matter how many times I wash them. I know the house smells like a coffee shop, too!


----------



## L.Atte (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks awesome! Rocket machines are beautiful.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great looking setup. Have fun getting to grips with it all


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Congratulations, looks like a great setup.

Good to see you have already started down the road of 'I just need to upgrade this one bit'


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

I mainly need to upgrade my skills


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

All the very best with your very own coffee corner, it all comes together when you pull your own very personal 'God' shot, it just gets better from there on in........

Jon.


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

Pablosammy will you be sellling your Eureka Mignon when you get your new Niche


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

hamid said:


> Pablosammy will you be sellling your Eureka Mignon when you get your new Niche


Yep, it'll be up for sale. Niche are estimating December for my delivery.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Slight evolution...

New shiny chrome Hahn shelf to complement the Appartamento, and somewhere to store my filter bits and bobs. Also, a butcher's block for the majority of the kit as the constant cleaning of grounds etc was going to damage the counter top.

I've been instructed not to buy any nice cups just in case Santa brings some...


----------



## ed_mcdill (Nov 9, 2018)

would be great to see a comparative review of the niche vs mignon


----------

